
Bitcoin is nearing a 'death cross' on the charts. Here’s what it means - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/28/bitcoin-is-nearing-a-death-cross-on-the-charts-heres-what-it-means.html
======
SirLJ
WARNING: loud video starts to play automatically on the page

